# trimming/clipping the ears



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

hi all -

hope you're able to help out. i really like this length of hair on mochi's ears and not sure how this look is achieved. do they have to be scissored to this length or can clipping achieve this look? 

thanks!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not a professional, but I have a cockapoo, whose ears I trim similar to this with an Andis 5/8 HT finishing blade, trimming WITH the hair growth. The bottom sometimes needs to be neatened up a little with sissors.

Like I said, I'm not a professional. Pros will probably have better advice for you! Your dog's clip is really cute! It would be great for our hot summers here in the deep south.


----------



## Patrick's Mom (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, I only groom my own dog and am self-taught so I'm not sure why I'm answering this, but I do Patrick's ears using a 5/8 inch Wahl stainless steel comb on a #30 blade going in the direction of growth. If you leave the fringe a little longer it would be a bit like your picture.
--Donna


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

He looks so cute and fluffy. I love it when they look like that. Almost tempts a person to give them a bath every couple of days!


----------

